# Free Rhinestone Fill Macro For Corel



## ArferMo

Hi Guys....

I have been reading round this and other forum's for a few weeks about making (filling) rhinestone templates.

Not interested in buying one of the overpriced turnkey systems however good or fast they may be I am only looking for hobby use not a business.

Lots of interesting vids to be seen and lots of debates about which is best.

All I want is a macro or bit of VBA for something like Corel or any other reasonably priced windows software that can produce a reasonable fill which can then be manually corrected.

No cost just a share from another hobbyist who has created a reasonably functioning add on tool that they are prepared to share with other hobbyists.

I'm not even sure that such a tool exists for free but thought it worth asking.


----------



## Mistewoods

It's not free (but $20 isn't too bad) but this macro might get you what you want:

MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Alexander Penkin's LED Tool 3


----------



## veedub3

Check out Luis' (Member Lnfortun) Macro for Corel. It is not free but it is very nice and reasonably priced.

A & L Enterprises


----------



## ArferMo

Thanks Veedub3 that was one of the threads that I had been following and looked one of the more promising.


----------

